# Here you go Dana, One vest pattern as requested!



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dana,

Here you go. If you have questions don't hesitate to ask!

Have a beautiful weekend!

JanetLee


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

What a great pattern Janet! Thank you for sharing it! I love not having to knit separate button bands - so double thank you for that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> What a great pattern Janet! Thank you for sharing it! I love not having to knit separate button bands - so double thank you for that!


You are most welcome! I feel the same way! I had originallyl posted this more than a year ago and had another request for it so I am more than happy to share!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks JanetLee. Great vest and great pattern. How many fewer stitches would you suggest for a 40 inch bust?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Thanks JanetLee. Great vest and great pattern. How many fewer stitches would you suggest for a 40 inch bust?


I really don't know. I just made this one size and it fits me who is a size 14 and hubby who is a bit bigger  !

Guess I should pull it out and make a smaller size.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

It would be noticed more if you put the pattern in the

Designer's Pattern Shop section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-107-1.html


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I really don't know. I just made this one size and it fits me who is a size 14 and hubby who is a bit bigger  !
> 
> Guess I should pull it out and make a smaller size.


Oh my goodness! Don't pull it out. I am not thinking very straight today (something happened to my back this morning). Looks like a ten st pattern repeat? Think maybe decreasing cast on mpby 20 sts should make a size smaller.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for the pattern, this one will be used.


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Great pattern! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Oh golly, I love this pattern for three reasons. I love the basket weave stitch, it's uses yarn from my stash and I am a vest freak. Thanks, thanks for sharing.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, JanetLee. You are a master designer.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Looks great. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I didn't ask for it, but I certainly appreciate you writing it out and publishing it for us. It is a beautiful, useful vest. THANK YOU!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this--it looks like a fun project to knit.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this lovely, simple but attractive and interesting pattern. I shall have to try to figure out how to adapt it to fit me (a 2X on top).


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome everyone! And this is a good time of year to have one of these on hand! These cooler mornings don't need a lot, so these work well.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

thank you , thank you, thank you. Just what I was looking for.
I need a smaller chest but that should be easy to do.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you, Janet.

Any hand-knit projects that can be knit in one piece with a minimum of finishing are more likely to get completed around here. I'm not the only one who sets things aside to do the finishing on later, am I?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## newg144 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been looking for a pattern exactly like this one. I already have the yarn and as soon as I am finished knitting xmas gifts for everybody else, I am going to start on this. Thank you loads!! Gwen


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, absolutely love it....just the style I have been looking for to make for myself


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern, on my next item to do list. Lovely pattern!!!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Glory3236 (Mar 9, 2013)

Help- pattern says size 7 needle- is that U.S. size or metric or Canadian? I would guess US and I believe that is the only size that is the same American and Canadian. Looks like a comfortable vest.
Thanks.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this pattern. I would like to add that I use the Icelandic bind off on garter stitch front bands. I really like the look it gives as opposed to the lined look of a regular bind off.






Here is a link to how it's done.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I've already told you how much I love this vest and my hands can hardly wait until I can get started knitting it. I also read the vest is in one piece with no post knitting sewing on edges or casting on stitches.

My DIL asked if I would knit a garment for a co-worker, it is a very similar baby vest...all in one piece and as cute as a button. So wonderful I don't have to go back to pick up stitches for edges. The pattern \I'm using is "Junior" by Drops Design


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - love a nice warm vest and winter is coming - sooner than I care to admit.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Glory3236 said:


> Help- pattern says size 7 needle- is that U.S. size or metric or Canadian? I would guess US and I believe that is the only size that is the same American and Canadian. Looks like a comfortable vest.
> Thanks.


US size 7


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kcduffer said:


> Thanks for sharing this pattern. I would like to add that I use the Icelandic bind off on garter stitch front bands. I really like the look it gives as opposed to the lined look of a regular bind off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am not Dana, but thank you so much, love it!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for this. I saved it as I love anything in basket weave.


----------

